# ADA 60cm Spring 2007-- Practically finished



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

It looks great Steven, those four hours really paid off! I hope everything turns out how you invisioned it.

How do you like the ADA Step series? I'm thinking about using them on my next tank. Do you use the LIGHTS formula at all?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, and I think I've truly mastered the art of tying cotton around wood now. 

Can't say much about the ADA ferts yet dude-- this'll be a first shot trying them. I'm going to only be using step 1. I never have a layout that lasts more than 3 months anyway so buying step 2 seems pretty unimportant to me. :hihi:

There is a LOT of aquasoil in there, and IMO not a lot of plant-matter. Especially not that much considering a lot of it is moss. From that I think I can take my time before I start dosing anything, but to be honest, I haven't quite figured out a schedule for anything yet. :hihi: If anyone's got suggestions, I'm all ears.

I am trying green gain though, so if it does miraculously cause plants to bounce back faster and revive from stress, I'll let ya know.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

This is a bump


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Are you doing Brighty K?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmm, no. From reading through scolley's thread, I get the impression that Brighty K is basicaly a de-chlorinator + potassium source? The tap water around claremont is just bleh, so I basically get all my water from an LFs supplier so I'm not worried about chlorine-- and I have K2SO4 in my room if it's necessary . . . what do you think Fresh?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice tank, i loved the layout, and still do.
What light are you using?


----------



## Blackeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

Dude you have so much talent, all your tanks and aquascapes turn out amazing. and this one is probably one of my favorites for the reason that your trying to get an image of an aquatic forest of some sort. I'm keeping an eye on this one, can't wait for whats to come


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

dufus-- I have a Jalli fixture that is 2x 55w, but I try not to run it long at full light.

Blackeyes-- Thanks dude. I'll try extra hard to get this one to work out then.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

It's beautiful Steven! Your aquasketch...lovely.  Let me know when you start selling some these. I would definitely be interested in buying one!

When you get the chance, can you take some close-ups of this tank?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Steve it looks good. Hardscape owns! 

I want to see some better pictures before I decide on your plantsroud: . 

But one plant suggestion off the back is you might want to ditch the glosso, it looks too big... Maybe some fissidens? I'm going to be trying a nanomoss lawn in my 10g so I'll see how that looks its a REALLY REALLY thin moss that grows up... Could be a very fun plant to shape:icon_bigg 

But yeah, those rocks own!

-Andrew


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Fresh-- I wanted something that would give some constrast to the riccia, but we'll see. I agree that the glosso's kind of big, but I want to see it after it's flattened out. It might actually better (perspective wise) to have the largest leaved plant in the very front. 

Here are some photos I took after the water cleared, I hope these help though I didn't put a lot of effort into taking 'em.

Shot from my lofted bed (the other tank is actually under my bed!):










Rotala Najenshan:










Close up of "forest." You can see micropea, riccia, and how thin my taiwan moss is. I heard it's better to plant it thin?










Full tank:


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

I like how they is a lot of hardscape. It looks really good. Although I never saw more hardscape then plants, this is better than a lot of "jam packed with plants" tanks. Good job!


----------



## tha_beeg (May 16, 2006)

great job on the hardscape!! but it is going to look tons better when that moss grow in on the twigs on the front right of your aquarium!


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

awsome work, I really like your layout. Where did you purchase the Rotala Najenshan? I am anxious to see this plant once in full growth.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

smalltank-- I hope the hardscape is less prominant as moss grows in . . . 

thabeeg-- I think so too. Looking forward to that!

PeetyPob-- Aquaspot World!  Great dealer . . . I've had great experiences with them so far . . . BTW-- if you don't like ordering overseas, Robert will probably take the risk for you. Aquabotanic has had Rotala Najenshan before and he can special order it from what I understand. Otherwise, there are plenty of rotala collectors among our plant fanatics. AaronT and turtlehead come to mind . . . or else hit me up in a while 

Rotala Najenshan is probably the easiest rotala next to rotundifolia . . . In Japan, it's as common as Rotala rotundifolia, so when I studied abroad in Japan I kept a bunch of them in a 5gallon desk tank I won by raffle from Aqua Forest Tokyo (apparently they're not affiliated with San Francisco's though, too bad). No offense to the san Fran guys, but the Shinjuku (Tokyo) shop is prettier.  Anyway, the tank was 9watts lighting, no CO2, no ferts, with some aquasoil. In the 1 month I lived in Tokyo, I had to trim R. Najenshan *3 times.* It's a great plant.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks good, i like the stick idea.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I can't wait to see how that moss is going to grow in.  Thanks for those close-ups. I was wondering how you placed the moss on the sticks. The Rotala Najenshan is a very nice looking plant too.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you like the sticks Snapple 

Christin-- I've read somewhere that when initially planting moss, it's best if one can spread it out so that the mosses have room and reason to grow, and are not crowded. The moss is tied by thinly distributing it over the sticks, and lots of effort in tying it on with cotton. XD Go try the R. Najenshan! It's a very easy plant in addition to its beauty.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I really like the riccia at the base of the sticks in the from, it gives a nice emulation of brush in a forest. I'm really interested in the river area, could you take a bigger picture of it? so you did a study abroad in japan, どこにべんきょうしましたか。I think this setup has a lot of potential and I am also very curious to see how the "trees" fill out.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Rion-san ga sukide yokatta.  Sono Nihongo wo taipu kata shiranai de sumimasen.

Kyonen no natsu yasumi ni Tokyo no Jochi Daigaku de ikagetsu benkyoushima****a. Eigo dewa "Sophia University" to iu daigaku desu.

I'm also curious to see how things fill out, and I'll be sure to keep you guys updated. On the other hand, I don't think I'll be keeping up a journal-- I might just post photos with in new threads since I seem to get rated low on anything short of final photos on this forum.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

ああ、そうですか。うらいやましですね。 (typing in hiragana, ect. is just a windows plug-in where you can change it with the language bar. I downloaded it a long time ago so I don't remember where I got it). I was also wondering what kind of camera you are using. anyways, I wish you luck with your very nice layout.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Canon EOS 10D, it's an older digital SLR I got a hand-me-down from my uncle but it works great!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Bit of an update:










From my sitting at my desk:










I'll try to get some close-ups up


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

nice! 
Just a quick question:
Im thinking about putting tawian moss in my tank, but i just order a handful of java. How do compare the two? Any prefferences?


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

lovely just lovely
when can i move in?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Steven you always come with a unique scape, so every time you rescape your tank i also want to rescape my tank, :icon_wink Good Job your really an artist

oh your scape right now is like a ancient forest that has full of mystery,, Its so quite


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Sweet, the glosso and riccia are looking great!

How are you liking the ADA Ferts?


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

Great tank, as always. Your aquascapes are always innovative, and give me something to ponder in the designs of my own aquaria. I have a brief question (though I don't doubt that you ahve been asked this question before,) but what type of wood are you using for the sticks, and how did you treat them? Anyway, I have great respect for your work, and wish you luck.


----------



## g_sharky (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice layout SC...keep up the goodwork....roud:


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Your "forest" reminds me of a forest that I saw in Florida... Was it Florida? I've traveled too much in 2006 lol. Well anyway, the forest was BIG and it just kept going along the freeway, and it had TALL, DEAD trees. It had tall trees rather than branched. It was just like, some type of "god" stuck black poles into the ground. Very mysterious looking. 

PS: I WANT THOSE STICKS!!! LOL.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Visionary. Keep it up!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I really like the glosso there now... Imagine how I always change my mind after the initial planting:icon_lol: . I also like all the artwork in your dorm, gives it a very You feel I bet!

Brought your rating up a star... Retarded people who rate and run, gotta hate them!



PeteyPob said:


> nice!
> Just a quick question:
> I'm thinking about putting tawian moss in my tank, but i just order a handful of java. How do compare the two? Any prefferences?


They're a bit similar. To me from tightest most uniform branches going down the line would probably be X-mass + Spikey, then Taiwan, Then Java. Taiwan moss seems to be less tight branch wise but keeps it shape much more compared to Java generally.

Steven you're probably thinking about the moss tying article on Killies.com by Loh, It was the one where he photographed the guy's at Bioplast fish(moss) shop tying mosses on different types of surfaces.

Tanks going along great!

-Andrew


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Close-ups I promised:










White areas are where the moss is attached by super glue.



















Pete-- Andrew pretty much nailed it. The vesicularias and taxiphyllums all show a general triangular pattern, but the vesicularias (x-mas, weeping) and some taxiphyllums (Spiky, peacock?) are tightest, then taiwan, then Java. However though, I think Java is the best at creating a tight hedge because it's not so strict to its triangular pattern. Ie, you want a tight hedge, use java. If you want extended fronds, go with one of the others. I went with Taiwan here because I know Taiwan attaches itself, while the others (other than java and taiwan) are not so good at that.

Felix-- 

Cooper-- thanks, I appreciate the discription of what it makes you think of. Do it! Your tank is looking really cool now, but after you take it to the point where you want it, don't be scared to tear it all down again! I'll look forward to it. :icon_lol: 

Nightshop-- I haven't started dosing step 1 on this tank yet. I started on the other tank, and my reds are starting to come out better on my cabombas. It's really easy to use. :icon_lol: 

I can't say for sure whether green gain works, but I've been using it, and I have noticed very rapid recovery after initial set up and after trimmings. So, heck, it might really be the miracle hormone. :icon_lol: 

Agrippa-- Thanks for the feedback.  These pieces are driftwood taken from a stream near my house in Hawaii. I've heard it's a good idea to treat them with some water proof, but in past scapes I've just tossed 'em in and seen no real problems. A few times I've seen some slight fungus (maybe in 1 out of 25 sticks I try), but sometimes it goes away. Otherwise, I just take that one out.

Maru-kun-- Thanks for giving me your impression. When I go back to Hawaii for spring break, I'll collect more sticks and ship some your way. Just let me know how much you need.

badcopnofishtank-- Thanks 

Andrew-- Thanks  I think you're right about the article I was thinking about. Bioplast is crazy. lol

Actually, I'm not sure about the glosso. Nightshop mentioned he likes it too, and it does look pretty good. I'm just not quite sure about it because it is a bit big, and really-- it's growing insanely fast. I mean, I know glosso's fast but I really didn't give it much space in the tank and it's already running over some riccia (which, does help in keeping the stuff down :icon_lol ). Well, it just looks like it wants to rampage over the whole layout . . . :icon_lol: 

I'll either end up working hard to keep it under control, or I might end up having to switch to HC, I'm not sure . . .

Though I do really love the current old-school-ADA riccia-glosso combo look going on now . . .


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Close-ups I promised:
> Pete-- Andrew pretty much nailed it. The vesicularias and taxiphyllums all show a general triangular pattern, but the vesicularias (x-mas, weeping) and some taxiphyllums (Spiky, peacock?) are tightest, then taiwan, then Java. However though, I think Java is the best at creating a tight hedge because it's not so strict to its triangular pattern. Ie, you want a tight hedge, use java. If you want extended fronds, go with one of the others. I went with Taiwan here because I know Taiwan attaches itself, while the others (other than java and taiwan) are not so good at that.
> 
> 
> ...


Steven Spikey and Peaccock are the same moss said Dr. Tan unless someone can get a good sample that knows where it was collected. I agree with you on the other stuff though. And I think you underestimate the ability of other mosses to attatch. Given time all do really... Even stringy moss!

If you have extra sticks let me know! I would love some to put in my 10g! I've collected some DW but nothing really to my liking besides a few pieces, and this is out of at least 2-3 dozen pieces:icon_lol: ... 

I would love to go to bioplast their shop ROCKS! I'm kinda steeling some of their ideas on moss growing.. But I still need to get Pressurized co2 for my 55g tank... I might set up a moss rack in the basement opposed to a invert rack since heating would be off the scale for those tanks...

The glosso looks really good but it seems like it would be a PITA to keep in shape... Maybe you can train it by like cutting it's roots or something?

Awesome as always!

-Andrew


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I heard spiky and peacock might be one and the same but I never read a thread confirming it (I don't spend as much time on killies.com as I used to) so thanks for the infor Andrew. roud:

I'll get you some as well then when I go back to Hawaii. No one else but me goes grundging through that stream so when I go back in March there should be plenty :icon_lol:

Bioplast does seem pretty sick. Got to make closer friends with people my classmates who are from Singapore so I can find a place to stay if I ever get the chance to go. :hihi:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> Close-ups I promised:
> 
> Actually, I'm not sure about the glosso. Nightshop mentioned he likes it too, and it does look pretty good. I'm just not quite sure about it because it is a bit big, and really-- it's growing insanely fast. I mean, I know glosso's fast but I really didn't give it much space in the tank and it's already running over some riccia (which, does help in keeping the stuff down :icon_lol ). Well, it just looks like it wants to rampage over the whole layout . . . :icon_lol:
> 
> I'll either end up working hard to keep it under control, or I might end up having to switch to HC, I'm not sure . . .



I noticed the same thing. In general I have never had a good interpretation of the smaller size most ADA tanks are, despite seeing many of them in person. But with your glosso it really gives me something to base it on. Your too right about it's growth as well. At this point i think it looks great, not too dominant over your other foreground plants, especially your riccia. I'm sure a change to HC wouldn't hurt, but IMO it looks fine as it is now.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm not sure I understand the sticks. Are you going for a "tree" look or a picket fence? I'm not trying to be mean, that is just what I think of when I see this tank.


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree that the positioning of the sticks, specifically the group in the front right area of the tank, appears fairly artifical/contrived. A little more work on the placement and angle might make it appear more natural.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

to some extent i aggree with natx
maybe shorten the sticks that are at the front, to give it more of a natural feel.
but that is really just a tiny niggle beacuse it looks great, especially the ground covering


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I would disagree that the sticks in the front look artificial or like a picket fence. I think where you are getting that might be the flattening that photographs can do to three dimensional spaces. But it might be beneficial to move some sticks in the front slightly towards the back to try to pull away from a straight line of stick we are getting the illusion of. Or adding more sticks behind this group in the front would do the same but then it might become too solid of a "forest" and not allow the eye to go past it. By the way, how is the moss growing?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I think I will endure with the glosso for a bit more, if only because it's a great nutrient sponge/algae figheter. 

Thx for the feedback guys. Stick are easy to re-position so it's something I can play with.

Really it surprises me that they make you guys feel that way because for me they really give me a sense of being surrounded by trees. I can't really understand the picket fence analogy very well, because the sticks are not in a line-- there are trees in front and back. The tree groups also have quite bit of space. When I see the "picket fence" problem with stems or others, it's usually because the scaper has not given enough space front to back for that plant. Here the "trees" in the background are actually given almost a third of the tank's whole depth. One of my ideas has always been to sacrifice space in the foreground in order to give more depth to the mid and back.

The one thing I noticed that is bad since you guys mentioned it is that the front right side trees get shorter as they approach the center of the tank. Well, they should get shorter because of the slop but they get too short too quick. They should be taller even at the "forest edge." Having them shorten out _is_ too artificial, since it shows that I still have my head stuck in the "stem plant" mentality where stems are formed into nice bushes. That looks natural for stem plants, but not for trees. That is an important group though, as it's one ov my innovations trying to create a sense of perspective by bringing the "large" things "close" to the audience. If anything, I would like them to be taller, not shorter. It also makes the pace of the tank more dynamic where as without them-- it's just your typical row of ohko stones.

Other than that, I think it is a matter of waiting for moss to grow in. Since these sticks don't branch much, it's up to the moss to form the "branches." As for the "trunks" of trees, I rarely see tree trunks sticking out at weird angles. Or at least not the types of trees I'm trying to portray. Therefore to me, straighter sticks seem more natural.

Edit--> Rion, I think I see what you mean. I've got to take some time to figure out the best spacing for R. Najenshan and the trees. I realize there's a need for continuation of the lines the trees make, but then in the forest I'm trying to create, this continuation gets broken up by the highlights created by bamboo, here R. Najenshan. Still, it's up to me to find the best spacing between these groups to create a harmonious feel. Right now I fee like R. Najeshan might be too dominant on the right side, but this could be because the moss is not grown in yet. The moss is growing very fast, it's just starting from a very thin base point.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking at it, I think I might move some taller sticks closer to the center, and try and bring more behind the right side main rock and push the R. Najenshan closer to the wall so it's not "absorbing" the trees so much anymore . . .


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice! My favorite is the riccia growing at the base of the trees. How are you holding it down?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Initally, they were held down just by aquasoil, and also the trees help hold it down. I'm keeping it up by thinning it when it gets to thick, and also occasionally throwing some small sized gravel on it 

No stones or steal weights or threads or things like that.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Like I said before it might look much different in person than what we see. I think it's gonna be much different after the moss grows in and there's the R.Najenshan continuing the forest behind it. I think I understand how you want the "stick-moss-trees", From the description of how you would like the trees to look it sounds a lot like a coniferous forest not a deciduous like what people might have in mind with the awkward angles like oak trees. Anyways like I said the layout will probably change when the moss grows in. Good Luck!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Rion

This might be a bit off topic, but I made myself a new DA ID with a photo from this tank and a bit of photo manipulation, pretty cool:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Looks nice. Steven, do you know of a website; GFX Underground?

They would love you.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Didn't see that before. That's cool-- I'll go check it out


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> I heard spiky and peacock might be one and the same but I never read a thread confirming it (I don't spend as much time on killies.com as I used to) so thanks for the infor Andrew. roud:
> 
> I'll get you some as well then when I go back to Hawaii. No one else but me goes grundging through that stream so when I go back in March there should be plenty :icon_lol:
> 
> Bioplast does seem pretty sick. Got to make closer friends with people my classmates who are from Singapore so I can find a place to stay if I ever get the chance to go. :hihi:


Yeah No one has collected it wildy, or will say they did so Its next to impossible to get a difference!

Alright sounds great! I'll probably kinda hold off on 100% scaping the 10g till the sticks arrive! Let me know how much it will be to send them and that type of thing!

Haha yeah. Bioplast is a "must see" someday... 

I like the sticks the way they are. Its like you're RIGHT next to the forest where there is a field or something.. Maybe I'll look for a picture if I have time later.

Oh and the picture you made looks really nice! And that quote makes it even betterroud: 

-Andrew


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm starting to get some algae now-- a bit of green dust on the rocks and glass, and a bit of filomentous and the tiniest bit of BBA (gah!!) growing on some of the moss. So, I decided to go to the shop and get some back-up. I dispatched 5 Amanos and 2 otocinclus onto the front lines. 










God speed.

Aside from algae eaters though, I couldn't help myself and ended up buying some fish. For a while now I've been debating what fish should go in this layout. I always knew I wanted some kind of cyprinid-- working this hard to recreate a Japanese/Asian bamboo forest, and then using South American fish would just rub me the wrong way. I also new I didn't want anything too flashy.

Summary: I wanted an asian fish that would communicate the feeling of the wild-- a cool fast moving stream running in a mountain forest.

In the aquasketch, I originally used emerald eyes again but . . .



















I decided to start with a trio of ordinary White Cloud Minnows. I've played with the idea that WCM might be the perfect fish for this tank for a while, and yesterday I couldn't help myself, and took the plunge.

I'm glad I did. I have NEVER picked a fish so . . . no, that's not what I want to say. I want to say:

Never, has a fish I chose done a better job of communicating the spirit of an aquascape than me. 

It's like this fish knows this forest better than I do. Their brown bodies and auburn fins, plus it's excitable/playful personality, lend it a rustic attitude and the feeling of a "forest creature," I think. It's quick swimming and flashy white fin tips express the movement of the mountain stream. It's also stunning to see them stretch their fins and dance together over the riccia meadows.

Ok, I'm going a bit poetic, sorry for that. It's just that these fish fit so damn good. They really don't deserve the name, "Poor man's neon." For me, this fish has awakened a layout that neons would have weakened. Anyway, does anyone think the fish might be a bit big? That's the only concern I had before getting them. The layout might seem bigger if it had a school of sparrow rasbora instead. But now that I look at it, the WCMs really don't seem that big, and so sparrow rasboras might have just disappeared completely. I think I'm going to get 3-4 more WCMs, and maybe a second fish species to compliment it. I was thinking if not emeralds, try find a second duller, smaller fish. Rasbora kubotai? Something like that.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

No comments on the new fish/photos? Maybe I update too often so people are getting annoyed with me. :hihi:


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

What is that plant in the second picture that is slightly off to the left, and is very small and has the two fine leaves coming off each node? Is it a Najas sp.? 

Also, in the second picture what is the stem plant just barely touching the farthest right minnow?


Also, I'm not sure glosso was a good choice for this 'scape. I'd rip it out and stick to Riccia.


----------



## philoserenus (Jan 9, 2007)

i think the wcm are good. compliments the effect u are trying to achieve... and about the poor man's neon... i dun like that nickname too...


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I agree about the glosso. Maybe replace it with HC.

Appart from that the tank looks wonderful!

What is your lighting period like?


----------



## Casty (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree with those minnows, I really like the look too. They look sort of "wild" in the "forest".


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the imput guys.

Mrbelvedere-- that's Microcarpea minima, very nice small stem plant from Australia. It's not translucent like a Najas (or annoying like one). If you want some, I think Sean (SCMurphy) grows a lot of it . . .

That glosso is really troublesome to think about . . . but on the other hand, I can't think of a good replacement. I guess HC is the obvious answer, but I question its ability to contrast with riccia.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Mr. B's idea about a only riccia foreground would probably be more practical than replacing the glosso with a potential off-set to the over scape.

But don't get too pent up on it, the tank is looking great!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

WCM's are great in there. maybe a killi or scarlet badis to complement?


----------



## doug105 (Feb 16, 2006)

Overall its a nice layout, but in my opinion there is a sameness of texture and color in the fore, mid and background. 
The overall look seems "fuzzy"or "out of focus" I normally don't make comments like this but you asked!

Doug N


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

doug105 said:


> I normally don't make comments like this but you asked!


This is the only part of your comment that's not necessary  What type of comment are you talking about and why wouldn't you normally make them?

In any case, I too do understand the over-all "fuzziness" of the layout's texture. However, this is the texture of the motif in question-- so it can't be helped. It is is what it is. However, this is one reason why I'm a bit concerned about replacing glosso for a plant that's even fuzzier.










When I was in Japan, I never got a good photo of the kind of place this scape is based on, but this Japanese forest in Hakone should give you a general idea (thought there are no bamboo in this photos)


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

MAN!!!
I'm loving japan even more every moment! that's gorgeus. I see how you can come up with some awesome scapes, i geuss it all starts with the inspiration!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I really like the sticks Steven. At first I was going, what?. But the more I have seen it, the more I like it. And it is unique. Nothing like it in planted aquaria that I remember. I visulize it like dead branches from a flooded area with moss growing on them. Maybe its something one might see in nature. 

Nice tank - as usual! The hardscape is terrific too, but I never would have thought of using super glue for moss on rocks. That's a first too, I believe.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

dufus, yeah you got to go sometime. I'm already planning to study abroad in Tokyo again next spring (2008).

Betowess-- I read about the super-glue technique somewhere. I can't take credit for it. Thanks for the feedback on the scape though.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Thanks for the imput guys.
> 
> Mrbelvedere-- that's Microcarpea minima, very nice small stem plant from Australia. It's not translucent like a Najas (or annoying like one). If you want some, I think Sean (SCMurphy) grows a lot of it . . .
> 
> That glosso is really troublesome to think about . . . but on the other hand, I can't think of a good replacement. I guess HC is the obvious answer, but I question its ability to contrast with riccia.


Wow, it's such a graceful plant.....I'll wait until my next paycheck.......

Everyone does HC these days. And I can see how Riccia alone wouldn't provide the contrast you desire. Were you looking for a texture, color, or size contrast?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Actually . . . I'm not sure on this . . . stupid but I've run my mind through every single damn plant in the hobby and I still have no idea what I want there . . .

I'm almost at the point of wanting to sledge-hammer a spare ohko stone and just cover it up with chips. :hihi:


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

No harm in trying :thumbsup:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Aha! So now I know who the culprit is that bought up all the Seriyu Stone! You didn't happen to purchase your ADA tank and diffuser from Steven an aquaforestaquarium.com?? I recently bought both of mine from them as well as the aquasoil...I love this tank and the seams are excellent. I was also wondering, I like the layout but I wonder how did you like the aquaspot world plants. I've head some rather unpleasant things about their plants arriving in horrible condition. I'd love to buy up their HC supply but don't want to spend $$ on crap. Your experience with them would be immensely valuable. I live in Florida so I wonder what affect that might have on the timeliness of their shipments?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Tank: Got it from ADG. Ordered it last august, set up the tank for the first time that september.

Rocks: The larger ones were bought in LA but the smaller ones were bought at aquaforest-- but that was last thanksgiving.

Diffuser: Aquatic Magic

I've ordered from Aquaspot World twice now. Both times my plants survived.

Last Semester:
HC: Amazing condition, but emersed form.
Rotala rotundifolia green: Excellent shape
Bacopa australis: Decent Shape
Echinodorus tenellus: Great shape, but again emersed form
Micranthemum umbrossum: Decent shape, it was a real struggle to get it to switch form emersed to submersed, but it did make it.

This Semester:
Taiwan Moss: It's moss, enough said.
Microcarpea minima: Great shape, but I think emersed form because I went through a melt and grow back.
Rotala Najenshan: Phenomenal condition, right off the bat it grew nuts
Riccia fluitons: Fair shape

All in all, I got to give ASW a really good grading from my experience. It would definitely not have been possible to make my scapes without them. Or rather, hunting down all the hobbyists to get all the plants I need within a fair time range would be-- really really difficult.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Steven, I hope you don't mind me suggesting a layout alternative especially now that I see the photo that helped inspire you aquascape. Your tank has three distinctive elements which are the low gravel riverbed coming out of those rocky cliffs, the stick forest, and the low green foreground and high green background plants. the way you have them laid out now is all jumbled together. I would suggest separating each element more. As the eye scans the tank it gets to admire the rocks, then the trees, then the green carpet and green background that helps frame and tie all the elements together. In my humble opinion this might increase the generic appeal of your landscape. I would also trim the background plants more often to keep them from the waterline, so one can admire the contrast of the forest below to clear blue or cloudy white sky. if you look at your Hakone photo, you see how the trees up close reveal their dark trunks, while the same trees off in the distance behind the hill only show the greenery of their leaves. similarly the rocks in your tank should only have green stems behind them, with the tree trunk like sticks off to the mid and foreground on the right to emulate the tree trunks up close. _please forgive my amateur photo retouching skills_


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, that's interesting spypet. Very interesting-- and I say that with a very positive connotation. You put out a lot of good points.

For now though, I'm sticking with what I have. The main reason being that in this layout, R. Najenshan and the moss-trees are not the same type of tree. Remember that I said that the Hakone photo is NOT representative of the specific type of forest I'm making. The beauty of the forest in question comes from the dark green trees being highlighted by _mixing_ with the light green bamboo.

Your rendition does indeed create give a great impression of moving from close to far and you are right about far off trees having vague trunks but-- this is assuming they are the same type of tree. By putting them on the same plane of depth, it is known that the stems and trunks are different plants growing alongside each other-- and my motif will be lost unless that sense is put forth. I think some of the problems will be resolved as plants grow in-- I'm hoping that the moss will cover up a good deal more of the tree trunks in the future. R Najenshan has been allowed to grow tall here because I'm waiting to trim it for the first time. I want more of the stems to be near the top at the first trim. I promise that in the final version though, neither sticks or stems will be allowed to touch the water surface-- probably. I'll take photos with both and see which one is better.

Also, I can't help but think the version you made looks too flat. I like more variation in my composition.

Still, you put some very interesting ideas for me to think about, and I'm greatful for the feedback.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

you definitely need more WCMM at least 3 or 4 more. Not much more because you'll be getting more when they breed. I also don't think you could have picked a better fish for this tank. the plants are coming along great too and I can't wait for it to grow in a little bit more.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Why are your white clouds schooling? Mine never do that. Mine are more like individual fish that cares for no other fish in the whole tank. Just swimming at his own pace... Are your fish frightened of the beautiful forest they are in? :-D.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks 

Maru-kun, yeah they're stand-alone fish. They're only schooling in that photo because I took it a bit after acclimating them.

I do get to see them swim together sometimes though. They REALLY like the outflow pipe, like swimming against the current that is. They'll come together to enjoy swimming into it. So, I moved the outflow to the front of the tank so I could see them in the front more often. :hihi:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

in my tanks, wcm school way better than neons or anything else.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

My golden white clouds school most of the time and I agree, they love the outflow! Mine will jump against the current and sometimes come out the water for a bit.

Hey Steven have you thought about using Marsilea minuta instead of Glosso? It look similar but has a much smaller leaf and is beautiful!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I have been thinking about marsileas, but not sure which species are smaller than glosso. On the other hand, find a marsilea species and KNOWING it is what they say it is, is not easy.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Tank is looking good! 

WCM is a nice addition to the tank! Maybe to go with them a trio of dwarf rainbows like threadfins? They're a bit more flashy but would make a nice contrast.

I think you need to either trim the glosso or switch it out >.<

-Andrew

PS. Can't wait to see the moss fill in!


----------



## Fishingdood (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks great!! Exactly what I will be trying to do..


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I trimmed it quite a bit (especially the glosso!) so it no longer looks like this:










This is not really an update, I just posted it on deviantart to celebrate my 5000th pageview there so I thought I'd just move it over here.

In less than a year, 5000 pageviews. Thanks all! Spread the aquascaping to the world!! 

Look for R. Najenshan in swap & shop soon . . .


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

*Roll-Eyes* 

I've been updating this thread excessively recently, but seeing as I'm still quite a beginner when it comes to developing a tank over a long-period of time (and in my book "long period" is 3 months+), every little thing I probably make too big a deal of. :hihi: 

I did the first real trim on the stem plants this last weekend.

Before:










After:










Hi right side trees! Long time no see! I guess your moss is growing well despite the R. Najenshan masses! :hihi: 

For those newer members who don't know much about trimming stems, I'll relay a bit of info here I've learned form older members here:

1-Pay close attention when you trim, don't do it haphazardly.

2-For the first trim, trim as low to the base of the plant as you can. Toss out the top stuff/sell it to others.

3-By cutting low to the base, you will develop branching of the stems lower to the base-- ie a bushier plant. Actually, I could have cut the rotalas even lower, but I want to keep some "leg" visible, because the plant is supposed to represent bamboo which is not as bushy as a tree. If I were making the impression of trees with Rotala sp. Green, I would have cut even lower.

4-With each successive trim, cut it at a somewhat higher poing. This will give you more and more bushing building off the bushing you create with the older trims.

5-When you get to the point where you want your stems, just cut them as needed to hold their shape. Or else do take the final photos, and tear down the aquascape to start again!! :hihi:


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

great tutorial steven. you sound like a young amano. i think you may be on the right track.  how do you do further trimming? like your second and so on? how low do you cut then? i think you may have already said how to, but i think i may need to hear it in a different way. lol.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Where you cut, it branches. To keep the old branching, you cut 1-3 inches higher than the last place you cut.

Hope saying it that way helps.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

makes sense now. thanks steven.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice work on the trim tutorial!
I was wondering why you cut them so short. i'll have to try that on sunset hygro!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmm, I thought this information on trimming was better known. It's staple information for aquascaping after all. :icon_conf 

The fact that is is not well known is not a good indication of how well information is being relayed on this forum. Or maybe it's just that people don't care about aquascaping and only care about farming.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I knew trimming helped straighten and bush out plants, but i did not know the details so much. to tell you the truth, i don't have a mature enough/algae free tank to focus on the trimming yet, i just trim the stems away from the surface when they get too high.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Hmm, I thought this information on trimming was better known. It's staple information for aquascaping after all. :icon_conf
> 
> The fact that is is not well known is not a good indication of how well information is being relayed on this forum. Or maybe it's just that people don't care about aquascaping and only care about farming.


I think you just happened to get all the newer members to respond. In my experience this is quite common knowledge. ESPECIALLY when you start talking about aquascaping. I personally have just started really aquascaping really. I'm taking it nice and slow at the moment though since I still need to set up the basement farm!

Grats on 5k views, thats a huge number! But how many of those where just because of your tanks (haha, juuuussssst kidding!) Either way people end up looking at the tanks so thats the best part!

I can't wait for the moss to fill in, it sure seems to be taking a while! But then again, this tank has only been up for 3months? Sure seems like a longer time!

Go Steven GO!

-Andrew

Also, added after I posted and thought a little bit more.

I think you should try and keep the glosso for as long as possible. It looks very good and I think it will help for to improve your skills a LOT!

How hard do you think it would be to train some of the back stems to branch out a few random stems to the middle where the "trees" are to help soften the transaction between the plants. It seems very cut right now, and If that is done I think it would help in the mean time before the moss fills in.

Moss on the rocks looks great BTW!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Andrew thanks

Photos are from 1 month old. Tank is now a little over 1 month old. 

I will be trying to get the trees and stems to mix better!

Good luck with your aquascaping


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Andrew thanks
> 
> Photos are from 1 month old. Tank is now a little over 1 month old.
> 
> ...


No problem. The tank seems much older than it really is!

If you pull that off, this will be a show stopper in my view! Just keep up with keeping that glosso thin!

Thanks, I'm such a critic though... I'll never be happy. 

-Andrew


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I know what you mean about never being satisfied. :icon_smil 

I'd go at it with 2 things in mind:
-nature is beautiful, so take appreciation in all of it-- even an incomplete aquascape.
-Just think, you'll never be where you are with your aquascape again! So try to enjoy every part of the ride even knowing it's going to change. :icon_smil


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Looking nice. . . your growth has convinced me to try out Green Gain. =]

How long are you planning on keeping this scape?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I go home for summer vacation on May 17th, and I'll take the tank down shortly before then. Little over 2 months left to finish it. Though I'll be working during the summer, I already am making plans for set-ups during the summer-- be ready for some crazy stuff! My summer pieces will most likely be closer to ikebana than true planted aquariums though, unless I somehow manage to find some real equipment or get hired to do a planted aquarium.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Quick Update:










I've really achieved my motif-- It's crazy how much it looks like a Japanese mountain side! 

But now I'm a bit conflicted as to whether I want it to (in the end) be a mountain or a forest, since this layout has proven itself capable of either . . . hmm . . .

Anyway, I'll be leaving this tank to its own means for the next week while I enjoy my spring vacation in Hawaii. Hope everyone lives. XD


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I want closeup! too far away! looks beautiful from there. Wow your sticks really look like trees. It's already spring break? Well not for me yet.

Wait your going to hawaii? Sorry to be rude, but would you mind getting some of those sticks for me? Only a few would be awesome. Of course I will pay.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

You have got to be proud of this one. It turned out incredible. Remove the hardware, snap some photos, and wait for the AGA contest. One of the most unique I've seen - sure to score very highly. Nice work, Steven.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Maru-kun-- Of course I'll bring you back some sticks! I was planning to post a close up, but I just took snap shots (stems are too messy growing back in from their trim for a "formal") and looking through them, the photo quality was . . . well, they were too crappy to get myself to post them. T-T ato de ne

Ted-- Thanks a lot


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awsome! Looking great Steven 
I have one question: How did you get the moss to creep on the floor?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

creep on the floor? I only have moss on the twigs and rocks. Maybe you mean the riccia?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh is that what it is. I was looking on the lower right hand side.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh that's moss-- it's just attached to sticks that were inserted into the foreground. The sticks help weigh the riccia down, and the riccia helps keep the sticks straight. Works well.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Yowsa, that looks like a mountain rainforest! Very nice.:icon_smil I would love a closer looksee too. 

Were you dosing much with the AS? And I read something about Greengain. What fert did you end up dosing, if any? Anyhow, its looking killer!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Absolutely awesome. You're truly talented in so many aspects! I love the intricacy and detail of it all.

Pardon my ignorance, (I'm new here), but do you have any larger tanks? Or do you stick with the smaller scale?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

It still looks awesome, and is really growing in perfectly.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Betowess-- I started step 1 last week. Been doing some (very) small dosings of K2SO4 at water changes also. Green gain after every trim (I trim the riccia and glosso a LOT).

Jessica-- 18 gallons is a small tank? :hihi: I wasn't aware! Just kidding. 

This is the biggest tank I've ever worked with, and this is a question I like to talk about. :hihi: It's not that I wouldn't like to try a bigger tank. However, I'm a strong believer that the best art comes when not feeling your work constrained by non-creative influences (like lack of supplies) as much as possible. That is, art is best when the artist makes ALL the decisions for the sake of the creativity, not because of things like funds or availability of resources. When doing a tank, I want to know (as much as possible) that everything I chose was THE BEST available-- not a substitute for something I wish I had. IE:

Insanely Awesome 18 gal > Half-assed 50 gal (much!)
Well-done 1 gal > 3000 gal that never gets finished because of lack of funds

That's just the way I feel about it. 18g is also the biggest I can go for other reasons (like the fact that it's perfect for the dresser that my school provides so I don't need a stand, and the fact that the dorm has a 30gallon limit rule).

dufus-- thanks!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

That makes perfect sense, though! I believe that it takes even MORE talent to create smaller aquascapes (I'm the owner of a 125g, haha) because of the control aspect. Every little detail will have a much more powerful effect the smaller you go. Major kudos to you for creating "big things" in small packages.

Dorm constraints make sense too 

It IS an art form, good for you for having that passion.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*uuuuggghhh*

Steven,
You and I are in the same situation! My campus apartment building won't let us have anything larger than 20G....BTW- we've got exactly the same funiture! On another note, I'm still dealing with my H2O becoming cloudy every 3 days. When will this Aquasoil finally clear up? I'm using Purigen to deal with it but I've been told that Amano uses a LOT of carbon for the first month. Did you have this problem with your setup and if so how did you deal with it?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I had an issue with it last semester. I think it depends on the batch of aquasoil. I didn't get it at all this semester (I also ran carbon in my filter as well as a UV sterilizer this semester so, maybe that's it). I hope it goes away for you! :icon_lol: 

To be honest, the 60cm was the best choice for me in terms of a lot of things-- desk size, room limits, and financially it was the best pick. In truth, I'd love to have a 90cm just because that's the minimum size needed to top 10 the ADA contest (it seems), but getting that would have been really impossible. Better to do what you can really well than strive for something you won't be able to do well.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

not to hijack (sort of), but just wanted to give my 2 cents in on what styxx1 asked. i used A LOT of purigen in my tank mike, and it is completely clear. is your tank getting cloudy 3 days after a WC? if so, it might be that your bacteria is trying to replenish itself after every WC you do. i would suggest using some sort of biological filter booster (stress zyme, cycle, eco start).


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Steven, is this the 60cm H, or the low?

I've been _highly_ close to purchasing one.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

it's the normal. A tall tank is interesting, but as you know less depth and less versatility.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Came back from spring break-- wow, I got problems :hihi:










Holy cow! I can't believe that's 1 week's worth of growth! But it's some major issues here.

-Rotala Najenshan gew WAY too much
-Riccia and glosso got over shaded so a lot of the riccia disintegrated (what a mess!) and the glosso was reaching like crazy.
-I got like every algae known to man growing on all the sticks :hihi:

Oddly, no algae on the moss on the rocks-- weird










I got my work cut out for me. :hihi:

Here's what I did:
-Trimmed everything
-removed a good amount of the riccia where it disintegrated (doesn't look much different since I removed it from places you couldn't see well anyway).
-put some more pebbles on the remaining riccia which was way too tall
-removed as much of the algae (bba, thread, some stuff I don't recognize) by hand as I could . . . >.<
-dosed ferts, excel and green gain

I'm going to start dosing excel regularly until I get the algae gone.

Oddly, I got no algae at all in the other tank. nothing to update there really . . .


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Is there more najenshan available?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Lol. Steven comes home to a disaster in his tank and you ask for more Najeshan. Sorry. Trying not to be rude but kind of funny :-D.

I hope all goes well Steven! The tank had absolutely no yellow at all before! Where's the lush beautiful green!

And I just realized you live in Claremont not Clairemont. LOL. No wonder.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I mean, he _must_ have some after all this triming! =]


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

:hihi: Steven, for pete's sake, cut back on your lighting next time you go on vacation. Strange phenomenom with the moss.....


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Agreed, Dane...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahahaa

I'm just trying to make the best of the situation.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

OMG Steven! "They" must of had one hell of a party while you were on Spring Break. Who knew beer could be such a great growth stimulator??!!?? :tongue: hehehe 

You know, at least it was only this tank that suffered the algea attacks. You'll get it beat in no time.  I 2nd the notion on how much growth you had in just one week. Amazing! What are you going to do when you go on a longer break? Summer is just right around the corner.. :hihi:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Ekliwoah's being sent 4/5th of the RNajenshan, and I got a trade from Finch for some HC-- woohoo! :hihi:

Ted-- LOL, yeah maybe, but I think my glosso would have REALLY hated me then. :hihi:

Thanks for the support all, I'm complaining more than I need to really. :hihi:
Got a batch of wild cherries from myself today (only half of 'em made it though because of my stupid mail room holding them for 2 days extra), so the campaign to anniahlate the algae for good is well on the way . . . lol

Color-- The tank will be taken down before I leave for summer vacation. I look forward to my next works from there!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> I know what you mean about never being satisfied. :icon_smil
> 
> I'd go at it with 2 things in mind:
> -nature is beautiful, so take appreciation in all of it-- even an incomplete aquascape.
> -Just think, you'll never be where you are with your aquascape again! So try to enjoy every part of the ride even knowing it's going to change. :icon_smil


Well its good to know I'm not alone...

And I agree with you completely! Thats why right now, I'm fine with my plant growing non scaped tanks. Great plants are awesome to look at as well...:hihi: 



unirdna said:


> :hihi: Steven, for pete's sake, cut back on your lighting next time you go on vacation. Strange phenomenom with the moss.....


I agree. As for the moss, not strange at all. I figure this happened.

Stems grew crazy fast and sucked all the nutrients out (or most)

Moss needs next to no nutrients. It LOVES HIGH LIGHT (and co2 if available) And needs little nutrients. So To me, its expected:tongue: 

Did you grab those sticks Steven? If you didn't don't worry though:icon_wink 

The scape looked great before you left, It was amazing. Good to see you have at least one picture! Thats like amazing.. sorry it was gone so fast, but I bet you expected that!

-Andrew

PS, when it comes for summer break and you need to get rid of those "trees" let me know:icon_wink


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I actually went to the river and looked, but there was nothing good. :icon_frow 

Actually, I forgot what I did get in my car, but the specimens I found were so few and small that it really wouldn't have been much use to anyone.  

I'll try again when I get back in May. I'll also try to look in some other areas, but I just didn't have the time to do an extensive twig hunt. :hihi:


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL Sticks....


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

A nice water change, keep trimming, and try to clean this thing up a bit . . .










Shrimp photos:



















see the algae? :hihi:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> I actually went to the river and looked, but there was nothing good. :icon_frow
> 
> Actually, I forgot what I did get in my car, but the specimens I found were so few and small that it really wouldn't have been much use to anyone.
> 
> I'll try again when I get back in May. I'll also try to look in some other areas, but I just didn't have the time to do an extensive twig hunt. :hihi:


Don't worry about it. :icon_wink I'll look for some sooner or later around... I wish I could find some branchy Malaysian driftwood... Well I'll actually have to look... lol.

Tank pruned looks nice and full! Now lets see this tank get back up to where it was before you left it!

-Andrew


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hurray! Looks great Steven. Perhaps more trimming on the moss at the foreground? I don't like the dark spot it makes. But it still doesn't have its greatness from back in the day... .

And good news! I'm going to Hawaii in the summer! So no need for sticks. I'll look for some on my own :-D. Thanks though Steven!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with Shumpei, the moss needs some more trimming. It all still looks a little "bushy". Now the "trees" are looking good. Maybe a little trim here and there, but I definitely see the effect the moss is having on them. I don't get the forest feeling with this just yet, more like an overgrown jungle still. Trim, trim, trim. LOL


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

I wish i lived in hawaii then I could poke around the set of lost!

steven that tank still looks cool, whoever said this is right nature is beutiful! im sure many of us have seen the tank from nature aquarium world 2 were it is all overgrown with glosso and still looks amazing!

if you can trim back the moss covering up the rocks it will still look fantastic


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Felix-- There are better places to live than Hawai'i for the sake of aquarium stuff. Like, almost anywhere in Asia. :hihi: I remember that tank too! Wow, that was insane! :hihi:

Maru-kun, you're coming to Hawai'i? Give me a call, and I'll show you and your folks a good time-- as long as it's not in August or last week of July. I'll be studying at the London School of Economics by that time. You guys can help me practice my Japanese. :hihi: I'll PM you my cell phone number.

Color me-- I hear ya, I'm on it. :icon_smil


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

An update:

I'm getting closer to finishing this tank. I think it's already matured to the point where I'm not sure how long I will be able to control these plants! @[email protected]

This means I have about a month to go in which I will be trying to perfect this scape. I took some pictures this morning, but also bought new fish-- which will be added, and I'll try taking photos again tomorrow.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Deffinate success.

Simply beautiful.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Definite

Yes it's great. But it looks like a big mass now. It doesn't look uniform. But nonetheless I would damn proud to have a tank like that. :-D.

Meh I liked how it was before... I liked your 2/17/07 post. That's when I liked it best. But I like the bushy theme you got going on your rotala. Just thought the moss overcovered the rock. The rock became just a media for the moss rather than part of the scape.

And I don't like the moss sticks. Too much moss for me. But the back moss sticks are fine. Just need to show the moss. Rotala is taking over too much.

But this is your tank and do whatever the hell you want with it.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

The rocks were laid out as medium, not focus from the start. This is not iwagumi-- as I said from the start.

I'll keep working on it-- the photos are not to my liking, and the scape can still be tweaked with for better results.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks wonderful steven!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Just keep trying XD


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice! I like that a lot more, since the background isn't as uniform as before


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

i like the look it has to it now, except i think the riccia could be trimmed.
It looks really bushy, i don't know if you were really going for that or not, but either way, you've accomplished a nice look to the tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I see nothing wrong with letting a tank go a little wild. I mean if we want them to look natural then we have to give them some room to go wild. 

Personally I think your tank looks really sharp. Great photo work too! That last posted picture is quite nice. I only wish I could do the same!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

If you're looking for an interesting read, you should try the APC thread on this tank. It's turned into a battle ground. Pretty cool actually-- all that fuss over my little tank.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

And you know what is interesting.....you get people to "feel" your tank. Whatever that feeling may be; it's good, bad, beautiful, confused, messy, claustrophobic, etc.. (yes, I read some of those comments over at APC) viewers are responding to your art. So yes Steven, I think it's pretty cool too.  Keep up the good work roud:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, it looks alot more like a forest now.
the rotala on the right side looks like some smaller trees, with a small clearing infront, like the beggining of the forest.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

dufus-- ah, darn. It's, after all, supposed to be a forest _on a mountain._ 

Oh well, someone thought my beach looked like a beautiful swamp. XD


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

steven your a maverick!
everytime u trim this it looks like a completely new but equally lovely scape!


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey some beaches are ugly :-D. Beautiful swamps must be cool lol.

Yah I like it more without the front sticks. I understand how this tank can get a lot of mixed feelings. I get them looking at your progressing photos. Its inspirational though.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Felix-- thanks 

Actually, I would think you'd get this one Maru-kun. You've probably seen the country side in Japan. Granted, it'd only look like this in the summer.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

So Steven, how about an update, its been almost two weeks since your last post!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

T.Amano #2 ? seroiusly man your getting way to good at this!


----------

